# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (May 5, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]   
[FONT=&quot]   [FONT=&quot]   Saturday JEOPARDY
Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  

JEOPARDY – FAMOUS TOMS
1. ($400) - In 1863 he married Lavinia, who was exactly his height  ...
[ who is Tom Thumb ?   ]
2. ($1200) - In 1984, in addition to his TV chores, he starred in the  films "Lassiter" & "Runaway" ...
[ who is Tom Selleck ?   ]
3. ($2000) - He succeeded Jim Wright as Speaker of the House in June 1989  ...
[ who is Tom Foley ?   ]

Double JEOPARDY - "F" IN MATH
4.($800) - 1/8 of a mile, or 201.7 m ... 
[  what is a Furlong ?    ]
5. ($2400) – If you're 6 feet under water, you should understand you're  this far down ...
[ what is a Fathom ?  ]
6. ($4000) - Also called a divisor, it's a number by which another number  is divided
[ what is a Factor ?   ]
Final JEOPARDY –  BORN AND DIED
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Once upon a time She  was born July 1, 1961. in Norfolk, England.  The Fairy Tale ended in Paris,  August 31, 1997 ... 
[ Who is Princess Diana (Spencer) ?    ]
 






[/FONT]
[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2018)

I missed the Speaker of the House question.


----------

